# New camera



## sinaali (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi guys,

How is everything?

As beginner photographer I need a piece of advice to buy a new camera. My current camera is a Panasonic-Lumix-FZ20 with LEICA lens. Actually I am content with this one but I really want to buy a SLR type with some modern features. 

So please advise me on this matter.

Thank you.

Ali


----------



## Jhamb (Dec 13, 2009)

First questions would be, what features do you need, how many MP, and how much do you want to spend?


----------



## sinaali (Dec 13, 2009)

Thank you for your reply.

It's a good question, but as a beginner my answers may be funny! 

Good features mean:

1- At least 10MP resolution
2- Good range of aperture number
3- Good range of shutter speed
4- Should be SLR
5- Should be full frame (If it's possible)-Please tell me more about this issue
6- Has good special effects
7- Has good optical zoom
8- I could change its lens

About its price range I need something between USD1000-1500

Thanx


----------



## jdag (Dec 13, 2009)

Sinalli - I would suggest you research this site as there are tons of "which camera to buy" threads that will offer a variety of opinions.  Canon, Nikon, Pentax, Olympus, and Sony are the primary players in the dSLR arena.  To address your specific points:

1- At least 10MP resolution - Most current dSLRs are 10-12mp, so this should not be an issue in your search.  The 1 camera that you likely will read about that is less than 10mp is the Nikon D40.  Many people just love that camera, which is 6mp.  That model has been discontinued, but pretty widely available as a used or refurb model. 

2- Good range of aperture number - This is a lens issue, not a camera issue.

3- Good range of shutter speed - Most are going to range from bulb (ie - any amount of time) to 1/4000th of a second.

4- Should be SLR - Agreed!  Opens up a world of possibilities.

5- Should be full frame (If it's possible)-Please tell me more about this issue - The least expensive full-frame cameras are Sony.  You are looking at 2x-3x the cost to move from a crop sensor to a full frame sensor.  To learn more about this issue, search "full frame".

6- Has good special effects - Many SLRs have "in camera editing" features such as conversion of a photo to black & white, cropping, red eye reduction, etc.  Even entry-level cameras offer this.

7- Has good optical zoom - This is a lens issue, not a camera issue.  Unlike point & shoot cameras, SLRs don't have that "digital zoom" feature (you just crop a picture to "zoom" in).

8- I could change its lens - This is a feature of all SLRs.

I happen to have a Nikon D90 and absolutely love it.  My son has a Nikon D3000 and he loves it as well (although I personally think that the D3000 has some flaws).  Of course, the D90 body is about 2x the cost of the D3000 body, so it would make sense that I feel that way.

Anyhow, in the Nikon line, new models in cost order include: D3000, D5000, D90, D300s, D700, D3, D3s, D3x.

The Canon, Pentax, Olympus, and Sony lines each have 4-6 models as well.

From a cost perspective, $1,000-$1,500 will give you a good amount of flexibility for a body and good lens.  Don't forget "extras" such as a nice bag, tripod, etc.

Good luck and have fun shopping!  John


----------



## CW Jones (Dec 13, 2009)

do you have a budget in mind? Full frames are going to be a decent amount more than say something like the XS or XSi which would be more than enough for a beginner. IF the 10mp things wasn't a big deal (which it shouldn't be) I would say look into something like a used or refurbished Canon 20D, 30D or Nikon D40 to get you started.


----------



## sinaali (Dec 14, 2009)

Dear John

Thank you for your useful advice.

I have two more questions to make my decision a.s.a.p:

1- Do you have any idea about the its lens, I mean what type of lens I should choose as beginner photographer? You know there is a wide range of them in the market and I don't know which one is suitable.
2- I am interested in Nikon cameras, so do you think I can buy an appropriate one with the mentioned budget? I mean something not exactly like as mentioned feature but at least close to them in someway.

Thank in advance.

Ali


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok I would recommend a D3000 or D5000.  You will save some money and as you grow into the camera you will figure out what you need.  Lens depend on what you plan on taking pictures of

Most come with a kit lens anywhere from 18mm-55mm   or 18mm-105mm  or sometimes 18mm-200mm   All are good starter lens but I like the 105mm.


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 14, 2009)

to add to the first msg  if you want Video get the D5000

 if you dont care about video (which I so don't) save your money and get the D3000, then you can spend your money later for more lenses!


----------



## jdag (Dec 14, 2009)

As Jeffro said, your Nikon kit choices with approx. online new prices are:

D3000 w/18-55 ($500)
D5000 w/18-55 ($700)
D90 w/18-105 ($1,000)

Those are the kits you'll see advertised and are most readily available.  You can also purchase "body only" if you want, again with rough costs:

D3000 $400
D5000 $600
D90 $750


----------



## zeto88 (Dec 24, 2009)

Nikon DSLR D90 Body + Nikon 18-55mm VR + 55-200mm VR Lens Kit 
Digital Cameras & Accessories - Citiwide Online - Nikon DSLR D90 Body + Nikon 18-55mm VR + 55-200mm VR Lens Ki
$1,300 AUS - That's $1,149 USD.
You'd be crazy NOT to!​


----------

